# Deposit Return On Flatshares



## Cleo79 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Guys,

First of all, thank you so much for all you invaluable advice on here. It's now become very comforting to see regular names on here, knowing the advice is from experienced expats.

I've just accepted a job offer and am hoping to flatshare when I get over there in Feb (I get preliminary accom on arrival, but only for a few months).
A lot of the ads on dubizzle etc request a months rent or more in advance and a deposit, which is fine, but since sub-letting essentially isnt allowed, who holds the deposit and how can you ensure you will get it back when you want to move out? (assuming there are no damages/legitimate deductions etc)

When you secure a room, would monies normally be exchanged in advance, or on the day of moving in?

Basically, am I at risk of anyone doing a runner with my cash?! 

Any advise would be much appreciated. 

P.S: Andy Capp, you make me giggle every day


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Cleo79 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> First of all, thank you so much for all you invaluable advice on here. It's now become very comforting to see regular names on here, knowing the advice is from experienced expats.
> 
> ...


I paid a deposit beforehand and the rent for the month in advance on the day that I moved in! When I move out, I do not intend to pay the last month's rent - my landlady already has the deposit which can use that as the rent for that month. Just do not fancy having to chase after anyone for my money later on - especially a problem if you intend to leave the country cause you know for sure that if you have a dishonest landlord, then there is now way they're gonna refund your deposit; they'll probably fob you off until you get on a plane! Sometimes, it's best to play their game by your rules!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Cleo79 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> First of all, thank you so much for all you invaluable advice on here. It's now become very comforting to see regular names on here, knowing the advice is from experienced expats.
> 
> ...


It's a tough one this. I wouldn't exchange any cash until you have a key and have moved your stuff in. If that's the first day then so be it. 

No matter where you are in a flat share situation you do run the risk of not getting your deposit back. I was lucky in that my landlady didn't want one (I did offer )

It will probably be the person who actually holds the main tenancy that you would give the deposit to. I would make sure you feel comfortable with them and get their business card (subtle way of getting work contact details) then if they try to pull a fast one on you you can let rip at their place of work. 

HTH


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Cleo79 said:


> P.S: Andy Capp, you make me giggle every day


*Is there a blushing smiley????​*


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Is there a blushing smiley????


There is indeed!


----------



## Cleo79 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thx Maz25 & CrazyMazy - I suppose my panic will all depend on the landlord/flatmate(s). But def a sensible suggestion to exchange money etc on the day. 

Following on from that then, are you allowed to have multiple names on tenancies. I understand the co-habiting restrictions with memebers of the opposite sex, but would I be able to get a joint/triple/quadruple tenancy with others, or are they normally just signed by one tenant?

(Have you stopped blushing Andy?!)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Just in one persons name so technically you're leaving yourself open, but usually we're an OK lot, if things don't feel just right (sigh....) then don't do it....


----------



## Cleo79 (Oct 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> if things don't feel just right (sigh....) then don't do it....


...now there's a line


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Cleo79 said:


> ...now there's a line


One tries, but one's audience doesn't always appreciate a thespian.....


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Cleo79 said:


> Thx Maz25 & CrazyMazy - I suppose my panic will all depend on the landlord/flatmate(s). But def a sensible suggestion to exchange money etc on the day.
> 
> Following on from that then, are you allowed to have multiple names on tenancies. I understand the co-habiting restrictions with memebers of the opposite sex, but would I be able to get a joint/triple/quadruple tenancy with others, or are they normally just signed by one tenant?
> 
> (Have you stopped blushing Andy?!)


yeh the deposit situation is tricky!! I am so lucky I found a great flatmate, and now I know I can trust my life to this girl, but back then I didn't know!! So she just wrote a recepit on a piece of paper and that was it... haha

no your name is not likely to make it to the tenancy contract (unless you marry this person ) the contract is signed by the person who already rented the flat as he/she most likely already paid for the full year on advance...


----------



## Cleo79 (Oct 24, 2008)

How about multiple names on brand new tenancies??

(do you get the feeling i dont want to live alone?!!!)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

"It's not allowed"

Get used to those 3 words, you'll hear them a lot.....


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

nope as flatsharing is illegal.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Dizzy, ever get the feeling our Cleo's blonde .......


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Dizzy, ever get the feeling our Cleo's blonde .......


the blonde calendar
January - Took new scarf back to store because it was too tight. 

February - Fired from pharmacy job for failing to print labels....."duh".....bottles won't fit in typewriter!!! 

March - Got excited.....finished jigsaw puzzle in 6 months.....box said "2-4 years!" 

April - Trapped on escalator for hours.....power went out!!! 

May - Tried to make Kool-Aid.....8 cups of water won't fit into those little packets!!! 

June - Tried to go water skiing.....couldn't find a lake with a slope. 

July - Lost breast stroke swimming competition.....learned later, other swimmers cheated, they used their arms!!! 

August - Got locked out of car in rain storm.....car swamped, because top was down. 

September - The capital of California is "C".....isn't it??? 

October - Hate M & M's.....they are so hard to peel. 

November - Baked turkey for 4 1/2 days.....instructions said 1 hour per pound and I weigh 108!!! 

December - Couldn't call 911....."duh".....there's no "eleven" button on the phone!!! 

What a year!! 
here we go again another thread that ends up as a joke thread


----------



## Cleo79 (Oct 24, 2008)

oh come on guys... i'm trying ever so hard to be a good future expat...just attempting to bend the rules without getting kicked out of the country...

i know i know...you cant bend anything in dubai

{cue: "double entendres and innuendos galore"}


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

nope cleo, no bending to be done here.

i am mexican and believe me, we are sooo used to find our way around red tape by strategically placing a few bills here and there, so I know what I'm talking about !!!

so better if u get the straight answer as how it is and just prepare yourself in advance. 

the only way to have your name on the lease is if you go and rent an apartment yourself by paying 1 year in advance and then if you want to you sublet without telling ANYONE and specially not your landlord, always at the risk of getting caught by the police and being taken to jail. yes lots of people flat share (including me), but is illegal, period.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

nope cleo, no bending to be done here.

i am mexican and believe me, we are sooo used to find our way around red tape by strategically placing a few bills here and there, so I know what I'm talking about !!!

so better if u get the straight answer as how it is and just prepare yourself in advance. 

the only way to have your name on the lease is if you go and rent an apartment yourself by paying 1 year in advance and then if you want to you sublet without telling ANYONE and specially not your landlord, always at the risk of getting caught by the police and being taken to jail. yes lots of people flat share (including me), but is illegal, period.


----------



## Cleo79 (Oct 24, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> nope cleo, no bending to be done here.
> 
> i am mexican and believe me, we are sooo used to find our way around red tape by strategically placing a few bills here and there, so I know what I'm talking about !!!
> 
> ...


Much appreciated DizzyIzzy. My housing allowance is non existant, and not likely to appear in light of recent market activity so just exploring as many options as possible.

So if you get caught, what exactly happens, apart from havig to leave the property. Would you be arrested and taken to court/fined/jailed/deported??
Any experience of friends or colleagues who have been caught?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

well i do know for a fact that the police has been doing rounds in villas and kicking out ppl (one family per villa, they say. mind you, these villas are little hotels, with at least 10 rooms each!)

i would be lying if i told you what are the consequences if people get caught. i guess best case scenario is that they get kicked out and lose any deposit or money they gave in advance and have to find a new place. worst case, possibly jail and deportation.

anyway, dont freak out, like i said, there are lots of people in the same situation. actually, i dont really live here at this apartment, see, i am just a friend who is visiting


----------

